# Heading to Sargent this weekend



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Wife and I are heading to Sargent for the weekend this Friday. Plan to hit the surf. Also got a house with a pier on the icw. 

Haven't seen any great reports from Sargent lately. Anyone having any success in the surf? Not sure what to make of fishing the icw off the pier. Any suggestions?


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Argh. Sorry about the double post. 😞


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Your pier on the icw ought to be pretty good for trout. my buddy was catching trout during the day last Saturday. Hopefully the surf will pick up.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I am going next week and am eagerly awaiting a report


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

If I don't have a reply on Sunday, you'll know things didn't go well. 🙂

How was your friend fishing the icw? I plan to drop some shrimp and soft plastics.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

dchimitt said:


> If I don't have a reply on Sunday, you'll know things didn't go well. &#128578;
> 
> How was your friend fishing the icw? I plan to drop some shrimp and soft plastics.


killintim said he has been doing good off his dock with gulp and live shrimp at night


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

gotmuddy said:


> killintim said he has been doing good off his dock with gulp and live shrimp at night


I'm sorry, I may have been a little confusing. He fished off his dock in the creek, but the icw ought to be good too. He was using live shrimp.


----------



## killntim (Oct 30, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I'm sorry, I may have been a little confusing. He fished off his dock in the creek, but the icw ought to be good too. He was using live shrimp.


I am on the ICW down close to Larry's bait camp and have been catching sand trout and specs under the lights. The secret is the time more than the bait. From 2 am on is when I have the best luck. Last night was kind of rough with the wind but still caught fish mostly with gulp 3 inch shrimp in new penny and a gold spoon. Was only going to be there one night and did not get live shrimp and for the first time in several months caught more specks than sand trout. The water is not what you would call trout green but they are there. Nothing like walking outside at 2 am and hearing the popping sound of fish feeding befor you get to the pier.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Thanks. I'm taking a break now. Maybe I'll head down again in a few hours per you suggestion I'm fishing live shrimp under a cork. Nothing but piggy perch nipping at my bait.

Earlier today I hit the surf. Spent the morning evading lightening. Ended up catching a small red, a mullet and a ton of cats. Wouldn't consider that a fishing report on Sargent though, as I'm trying to learn to read the surf. Am new to surf fishing and don't get to go often to perfect the craft.


----------



## killntim (Oct 30, 2013)

dchimitt said:


> Thanks. I'm taking a break now. Maybe I'll head down again in a few hours per you suggestion I'm fishing live shrimp under a cork. Nothing but piggy perch nipping at my bait.
> 
> Earlier today I hit the surf. Spent the morning evading lightening. Ended up catching a small red, a mullet and a ton of cats. Wouldn't consider that a fishing report on Sargent though, as I'm trying to learn to read the surf. Am new to surf fishing and don't get to go often to perfect the craft.


I do best when I cast out past the light and then slow reel back in through the light. Also do not have but about 2 foot of line below the cork. The fish are feeding up high in the water column.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

dchimitt said:


> Thanks. I'm taking a break now. Maybe I'll head down again in a few hours per you suggestion I'm fishing live shrimp under a cork. Nothing but piggy perch nipping at my bait.
> 
> Earlier today I hit the surf. Spent the morning evading lightening. Ended up catching a small red, a mullet and a ton of cats. Wouldn't consider that a fishing report on Sargent though, as I'm trying to learn to read the surf. Am new to surf fishing and don't get to go often to perfect the craft.


You have a major from 2 AM till 4 AM. Take the popping cork off and wait till the dink trout show up. Let them eat and get comfortable, shortly you'll see some better fish move in. When you start seeing nice fish move in cast about 5' in front of them with your rod tip high and pull back just before your bait hits the water to make a soft splat, then hang on.

When you get one, try to let it stay down so it doesn't splash on top and spook the rest. Have your net ready, no shoes and tip-toe on the dock. And do not let the fish you land flop on the dock. Once you get a couple of bigger fish, just sit and chill till the dinks start eating again and the better fish will come back through.

Put your fish box on the grass away from the dock so the fish inside aren't thumping and making noise.

:biggrin:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> You have a major from 2 AM till 4 AM. Take the popping cork off and wait till the dink trout show up. Let them eat and get comfortable, shortly you'll see some better fish move in. When you start seeing nice fish move in cast about 5' in front of them with your rod tip high and pull back just before your bait hits the water to make a soft splat, then hang on.
> 
> When you get one, try to let it stay down so it doesn't splash on top and spook the rest. Have your net ready, no shoes and tip-toe on the dock. And do not let the fish you land flop on the dock. Once you get a couple of bigger fish, just sit and chill till the dinks start eating again and the better fish will come back through.
> 
> ...


Interesting, never paid that much attention. Good info! I paid more attention to having my dock posts set at the perfect drink height in relation to my chair....:smile:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Have caught many, many, many dock trout. :biggrin:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Have caught many, many, many dock trout. :biggrin:


at 96 and still sharp as a tack!
so right about that stopmin around stuff.


----------



## killntim (Oct 30, 2013)

dchimitt said:


> Thanks. I'm taking a break now. Maybe I'll head down again in a few hours per you suggestion I'm fishing live shrimp under a cork. Nothing but piggy perch nipping at my bait.
> 
> Earlier today I hit the surf. Spent the morning evading lightening. Ended up catching a small red, a mullet and a ton of cats. Wouldn't consider that a fishing report on Sargent though, as I'm trying to learn to read the surf. Am new to surf fishing and don't get to go often to perfect the craft.


How was fishing last night under the lights?


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Followed your advice and even lightened my tackle a little to avoid spooking the trout. Basically freelined shrimp with 3/0 hook. Couldn't keep the gaff tops away though. Most of them babies nibbling my shrimp like piggy perch. Eventually tried a spoon but at that point I was just too tired and dreading the drive home the next day.

Appreciate the advice and follow up. Don't know what it is but I can't wait to get back down there again despite my tepid results this weekend.


----------



## killntim (Oct 30, 2013)

dchimitt said:


> Followed your advice and even lightened my tackle a little to avoid spooking the trout. Basically freelined shrimp with 3/0 hook. Couldn't keep the gaff tops away though. Most of them babies nibbling my shrimp like piggy perch. Eventually tried a spoon but at that point I was just too tired and dreading the drive home the next day.
> 
> Appreciate the advice and follow up. Don't know what it is but I can't wait to get back down there again despite my tepid results this weekend.


Let me know the next time you will be in Sargent, maybe I can help.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Might just take you up on that. Friend and I are thinking about taking our boys down for a day trip soon.


----------

